# Buttercup wants me to post her beautiful selfie



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

So I asked buttercup to choose which app on my phone and she pecked this app telling me to post this selfie she just took


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> So I asked buttercup to choose which app on my phone and she pecked this app telling me to post this selfie she just took


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

LOL. Buttercup took that picture? Good selfie.


----------

